# OK to cycle with a hamstring injury



## MarkZeus

I pulled my hamstring a week ago. Probably a grade 2 injury and it bruised up to the size of a baseball on the back of my right leg (opposite knee). I did this playing soccer not cycling. It has hurt to walk for the last 4 days and I've been icing it and ace wraping, but it seems to be feeling better,it just hurts to touch it. 

My question is: Is it ok to resume cycling (17-25 miles winter miles) averaging 3-4 times a week, or should I take it easy for a while at a slower pace/ less miles or not cycle at all for awhile till it gets better and for how long? 


It's funny, I rode my bike for 20 miles the day after I pulled it, I had a great ride, it just hurt a little, but yesterday I found a bruise on the back of my leg. I rode and 8 miles into it, my hamstring hurt more than usual, so I decided to head back home. Probably felt more aware after seeing the bruise. 
Thanx for your suggestions.


----------



## iliveonnitro

This is very dependent on how you feel while riding. Try going for a recovery ride -- 45-60min at an easy pace. Try a couple *slightly* harder efforts (eg, 1min of tempo). Do not go any harder, even if it feels good. If it hurts while riding easy, definitely quit right away.

If it doesn't hurt while riding, get off the bike and sleep on it. See how it feels the next day, making sure there is no bruise forming like before. Progressively work your way up in intensity/duration over the next few days, making sure it never hurts during or post workout. Hammy injuries are never something to mess with while riding. All it takes is an early season hamstring injury to ruin the rest of your season and kill your sprint or uphill power.


----------



## Dream Plus

How's it feeling now? I strained mine in September and it still isn't right, and mine was not nearly as bad. I hardly had any bruising. I was able to extend the amount of time I could ride hard little by little. I could ride at an easy pace for as long as I wanted. But independent of riding, it hurts at night and at odd times.

At least sitting is OK now, and car rides are less problematic. 

I doubt if you'll hurt it riding, because the muscle will let you know when it's had enough.


----------



## MarkZeus

It's been about 2 weeks and I'm feeling better. Probably 85-90%. The bruise on the back of my knee is gone. It doesn't hurt to ride anymore but still a little painful to touch. I think icing and ace wrapping helped alot for the first week and a half.


----------



## bill

I rode sort of hard on Wed and again yesterday, just having fun, and I feel a tug at the back of my knee. I think that tightness in my glutes is pulling on the hamstring. does that make sense?

I don't think I did anything other than ride hard. I rode easy this a.m., probably will take off tomorrow, and see how Sunday goes. 

It doesn't hurt very much to ride -- in fact, I can ride easy without any issue. a bit of pressure, though, can make it hurt some.

I probably should lay off almost entirely for awhile, but then won't I get fat and fall into a deep hole of sloth?


----------



## tricycletalent

No good advice to offer, but: what does a grade 2 injury mean?


----------

